# Channel Collision



## cleansweeploch (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone know anything about a collision between a gas tanker and cargo vessel 6 miles south of Dungeness? 
Don't think it is serious, as BBC haven't picked up on it.


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

From ITN Meridian News

*"Dover Coastguard requested the launch of the Dungeness all weather lifeboat and asked for assistance from HMS Tyne. Phil Davies from Dover Coastguard says: “The vessels have both incurred damage above the water line but are fully capable of making their way to Portland where they will be inspected.”
* 
Tweet About 3 hours ago
Cargo ship and tanker collide

*Two ships on passage in the Dover Strait collided in poor visibility this morning. The ‘Gas Arctic’ tanker was on passage from Tees to Portland, with 14 crew aboard. The ‘Spring Bok’ cargo ship was on passage from Amsterdam to Oranjestad, Aruba, with 22 crew aboard. 
*


----------



## cleansweeploch (Nov 13, 2010)

*Channel Cllision*

Many thanks Willincity. Thought it wasn't too serious but had potential as a gas carrier was involved.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I understand that the gas carrier, making about 8 knots, was struck from almost dead astern by the cargo ship, which was making almost 19 knots. It could have been a LOT worse than it was.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

overtaking on the INSIDE


----------

